
Scientists Found Rust on the Moon. That Should Be Impossible - elsewhen
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/3azwbk/scientists-found-rust-on-the-moon-that-should-be-impossible
======
athms
Wow, Martians are now programming in Rust. It really is a popular language.

------
fattybob
surely you mean The Clangers?

